# Seriously Bad-Ass Dude Fights Off 11 Sharks with a Knife.



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/03/08/stranded-surfer-fights-off-sharks-with-a-knife


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn....dude had someone watching during those times!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Can the story be confirmed? Sounds like BS to me...anyone can claim they fought off 11 sharks... Just yesterday I did the same thing <---True story Bro!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

How he count them at night? probably it was 20 sharks. fear has big eyes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Last night, I fought off 11 sharks too, and they were big shortfin Mako Shark!


----------

